# Überstundenregelung im Arbeitsvertrag



## GAU (19 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin seit einigen Monaten arbeitslos (Ing.  Automatisierungstechnik)  und war zum zweiten Vorstellungsgespräch. Über die Bezahlung wurde nicht im Detail verhandelt. Ich soll mir aber Gedanken über eine Überstundenregelung (Pauschale) machen. Könnt ihr mir Beispiele für  übliche Regelungen  geben?

Ich hatte bisher 2 Regelungen 20 bzw. 6 Überstunden pro Monat mit einem Delta von 8k€ pro Jahr im Gehalt. Gibt es auch Regelungen dass z.B. die ersten 240 Stunden im Jahr nicht bezahlt werden?



Danke
GAU


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2010)

GAU schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Regelungen dass z.B. die ersten 240 Stunden im Jahr nicht bezahlt werden?



ja, auch solche regelungen gibt es. habe auch schon verträge gesehen, in denen es ungefähr lautete "ab 20% der Jahresarbeitszeit Mehrarbeitszeit wird diese Mehrarbeitszeit bezahlt" ...


----------



## Jan (19 Januar 2010)

*10 Std. / Monat inkl.*

Bei mir sind 10 Std. / Monat inklusive ohne irgendeinen Ausgleich.
Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mein Anfangsgehalt wesendlich höher angesetzt. Aber egal, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## maxi (20 Januar 2010)

Bei mir kam erst hinterher auf das meine bezahlten Überstunden dann betriebsüblich erst ab 300 Überstunden mit Zuschlägen ausbezahlt werden. Als ich die 300 dann hatte werden die Mehrstunden einfach gar nicht ausbezahlt.
Eine wirklich gültige Betriebsvereinbarung bisher noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen.

War schon wieder bei fast 500 Stunden.


Vorher abklären welche Betriebsvereinbarungen es gibt.


----------



## automobil80 (20 Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich evtl. Überstunden die immer in der Weihnachtszeit anfallen, dann in den ruhigeren Zeiten abbauen. Wir Kollegen müssen uns da halt untereinander absprechen, auch wegen den Samstagen. Da wir ein relativ gutes Abteilungsklima haben, gab es da die letzten 4,5 Jahre nie wirkliche Probleme. Man kommt halt z.B. mal später wenn man irgendwelche Termine hat. 
Aber mit Geld geht da nix in der Firma.


----------



## marlob (20 Januar 2010)

Bei uns:
die ersten beiden Überstunden pro Tag 25 %, danach 50 % Zuschlag + Essen
Samstags grundsätzlich 50% Zuschlag + Essen bezahlt.
Sonn- und Feiertage grundsätzlich 50% Zuschlag + Essen bezahlt.

Ich bin da ganz zufrieden mit. Bei IBNs werden meist abhängig vom Ort noch weitere Zuschläge gezahlt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Januar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Bei uns:
> die ersten beiden Überstunden pro Tag 25 %, danach 50 % Zuschlag + Essen
> Samstags grundsätzlich 50% Zuschlag + Essen bezahlt.
> Sonn- und Feiertage grundsätzlich 50% Zuschlag + Essen bezahlt.
> ...



+ essen 

gilt das wenn du inhouse arbeitest? 
wie sieht das essen aus? im lokal und rechnung bringen, oder darfst du dir einen schokoriegel in der kantine holen?

halte ich aber für eine gute idee, wenn es was zu futtern gibt


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Januar 2010)

@AUDSU:
Warum nicht mit Essen ...? Das gibt es bei uns auch (wenn wir mal einen Übers-Knie-brechen-Einsatz haben). Es ist für die Motivation der Mitarbeiter nicht unbedingt von Nachteil ...
Ansonsten arbeitet Marlob in Holland - und die Jungs dort (weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung) sind in diesen Dingen mitunter etwas weiter wie wir ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Januar 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @AUDSU:
> Warum nicht mit Essen ...? Das gibt es bei uns auch (wenn wir mal einen Übers-Knie-brechen-Einsatz haben). Es ist für die Motivation der Mitarbeiter nicht unbedingt von Nachteil ...
> Ansonsten arbeitet Marlob in Holland - und die Jungs dort (weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung) sind in diesen Dingen mitunter etwas weiter wie wir ...
> 
> ...



Du hast recht, essen ist immer gut. war mir nur neu, dass firmen nach geleisteten überstunden ein essen ausgeben.

und in holland laufen manche dinge noch anderst. ich stand auch mal in holland vor dem kaffeeautomat und wollte wie von deutschland gewöhnt geld rein werfen. hab aber nix gefunden zum geld rein werfen. kam ein instandhalter und hat gemeint: da brauchst du kein geld, nimm was, und wieviel du willst.
um kommentaren vorzubeugen: nein, ich habe nix in die thermoskanne abgefüllt


----------



## blasterbock (20 Januar 2010)

Ich habe früher in einem Werk gearbeitet, da hieß das Schnitzelschicht, wenn abends nach 19 Uhr noch gearbeitet wurde, weil der Arbeitgeber ein Essen bezahlte und auch den Schoppen Bier dazu.
Das Essen wurde in einer Kneipe bestellt und dann geliefert oder von einem der Arbeiter abgeholt.
Es wurde aber auch automatisch abends eine Pausenzeit von 30 Minuten abgezogen.
Ist aber schon gaaaanz lange her.


----------



## marlob (20 Januar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> + essen
> 
> gilt das wenn du inhouse arbeitest?
> wie sieht das essen aus? im lokal und rechnung bringen, oder darfst du dir einen schokoriegel in der kantine holen?
> ...


Wir haben einen Cateringservice, wo wir Essen bestellen.
Also meist sowas wie Kartoffeln, Gemüse, Kotelet, Frikandellen oder Schniitzel und meist irgendeinen Pudding als NAchtisch.
Wenn wir nicht in der Firma sind, gehts halt in ein Restaurant.


----------



## maxi (20 Januar 2010)

Kannte ich früher auch.
Dazu wenn wir ordentlich was geleistet hatten gabs freitags vom Boss lecke Schweinshaxen oder so spendiert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Cateringservice, wo wir Essen bestellen.
> Also meist sowas wie Kartoffeln, Gemüse, Kotelet, Frikandellen oder Schniitzel und meist irgendeinen Pudding als NAchtisch.
> Wenn wir nicht in der Firma sind, gehts halt in ein Restaurant.


 
Hallo Marlob,
ich will in deiner Firma anfangen, könnt ihr noch einen guten Esser gebrauchen.....




gruß helmut


----------



## marlob (20 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Marlob,
> ich will in deiner Firma anfangen, könnt ihr noch einen guten Esser gebrauchen.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiss nicht, ob sich unsere Firma zwei Leute mit unserer Statur leisten kann ;-)


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Marlob,
> ich will in deiner Firma anfangen, könnt ihr noch einen guten Esser gebrauchen.....
> 
> 
> ...



Helmut sei vorsichtig. Marlob arbeitet in Holland. 
Als ich damals in Holland war, war das Essen zum :sb5:


----------



## marlob (21 Januar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Helmut sei vorsichtig. Marlob arbeitet in Holland.
> Als ich damals in Holland war, war das Essen zum :sb5:


geniessen 
Wenn man weiss wo man hin gehen muss, kann man hier sehr gut essen 
Und wo wir das essen bestellen, ist kein Unterschied zu deutschen Restaurants


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Januar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Und wo wir das essen bestellen, ist kein Unterschied zu deutschen Restaurants


 
Hallo,

also der McDonalds-Lieferservice? *ROFL*

MfG


----------



## marlob (21 Januar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also der McDonalds-Lieferservice? *ROFL*
> 
> MfG


Geh mal in Holland zu McDonalds, wenn überhaupt, dann kannst du da besser in Deutschland hingehen


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also der McDonalds-Lieferservice? *ROFL*
> 
> MfG




Heute wurde ich von einem echten Tennie (grmpf) darauf hingewiesen, dass es nicht mehr MC Donald heisst, sondern man führt seine Perle aus in die (und jetzt kommt es) "Goldene Gans"

Mensch, was haben wir verpasst 


bike


P.S: Stimmt ich kenne keine echte holländische Küche


----------



## element. (28 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, auch solche regelungen gibt es. habe auch schon verträge gesehen, in denen es ungefähr lautete "ab 20% der Jahresarbeitszeit Mehrarbeitszeit wird diese Mehrarbeitszeit bezahlt" ...


 
Entschuldigt die dumme Frage, aber werden die 240 Stunden dann zumindest als Zeitguthaben angerechnet oder leistet man diese quasi "umsonst"?


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Januar 2010)

*ROFL*

Eher zweiteres 


MfG


----------



## element. (28 Januar 2010)

ist das in irgendeiner weise rechtlich abgesegnet?


----------



## Jan (28 Januar 2010)

element. schrieb:


> ist das in irgendeiner weise rechtlich abgesegnet?


 
Gute Frage.
Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.
Ich arbeite auch bis zu 10h/m umsonst (abgesehen von der Erfahrung, die ich in der Zeit sammel).


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

m. W. nach ist das i. O., wenn´s zur Position und zum Gehalt passt

Diese Frage wurde auf www.Recht.de schon öfters durchgekaut


MfG


----------



## astranik (28 Juli 2010)

Moin,

bei uns muss man ein Überstundenkonto von 160h ansammeln, falls mal Kurzbarbeit oder Auftragsmangel ist wird das dann abgebaut. Danach wird jede weitere Überstunde mit +25% ausbezahlt.


----------

